# How to run backing tracks + extra guitar?



## shaunduane (Apr 7, 2017)

So, the band I'm currently in is a four piece because we can't find a second guitarist. I write with a lot of layers, so we use backing tracks for some ambient guitar stuff while I play rhythm, but when I'm doing a lead, the power behind our live sound just drops out.

I have an Axe FX and since you can run two guitars thru it at the same time, I thought I could pre-record some tracks and run me and the backing guitars into the Axe FX and have another cab on the other side of the stage. Problem is, we can only do this with our current set up as ONLY an extra guitar or ONLY backing tracks. We just use a phone/iPod and a splitter cable to go to FOH and the other side with a metronome for our drummer. If we do it with the rhythm guitar, one side into the Axe FX and the other to our drummer.

Can anyone breakdown how we can make the signal of the rhythm guitar go to the Axe FX, the backing tracks go to FOH, and a metronome go to our drummer? I'm completely okay buying an interface and using a laptop or whatever I need, I just have no idea how to go about this or what gear to get.

I know this topic has probably been beat to death, but I can't find anything with this particular scenario. Any help would be awesome.


----------



## TedEH (Apr 7, 2017)

Sounds to me like you've answered your own question. If you're going to go that far, you'll probably want to get a laptop, an interface with enough outs for what you want, then just setup projects that route everything to the right outs on your interface. Focusrite 18i20 for example I think gives you 8 line outs. you could use 2x for backing tracks, 1 for the extra guitar DI (you'll maybe want a reamp box to go between that and the amp), then you've got lots left over to send click tracks or whatever other mixes, or experiment with in-ear monitors for everyone or something.


----------



## shaunduane (Apr 7, 2017)

TedEH said:


> Sounds to me like you've answered your own question. If you're going to go that far, you'll probably want to get a laptop, an interface with enough outs for what you want, then just setup projects that route everything to the right outs on your interface. Focusrite 18i20 for example I think gives you 8 line outs. you could use 2x for backing tracks, 1 for the extra guitar DI (you'll maybe want a reamp box to go between that and the amp), then you've got lots left over to send click tracks or whatever other mixes, or experiment with in-ear monitors for everyone or something.



Alright, cool. I've just never really worked with interfaces before so I'm just not/wasn't sure how to run this kind of thing.

Thanks for the help, man. I'll probably pick up that Focusrite and try some things out.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Apr 7, 2017)

The PreSonus VSL 1818 is pretty great for this, you get 8 outputs (6 separate from the main stereo pair) and there is "mixer" software that allows you to you use it like mixing board and route tracks from inputs to outputs with individually-adjustable levels for each output and from each DAW output to each physical output. We use one to run an IEM rig with three separate mixes including click, backing track output, bass track output, and LFE output. Their a little older now, but I haven't had a single driver/function issue in the 3-4 years we've been using it.


----------



## jvms (Apr 10, 2017)

You could use a laptop runing a DAW with WAV files of your backingtracks with the guitars already amped and send the signal to FOH. No need to use an Axe FX or carry an extra cab.


----------



## shaunduane (Apr 16, 2017)

jvms said:


> You could use a laptop runing a DAW with WAV files of your backingtracks with the guitars already amped and send the signal to FOH. No need to use an Axe FX or carry an extra cab.



Stage sound is important to me. We play small venues so there would be no power or energy for the first few rows of people.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 18, 2017)

shaunduane said:


> Stage sound is important to me. We play small venues so there would be no power or energy for the first few rows of people.



That's how I do it. as long as your backing track as all the levels adjusted accordingly, it should all fit well in the mix through the FOH.

My setup is a bit different, my backing track has bass, rhythm guitar, drums and all intros/interludes.
https://twitter.com/ZombieThe13th/status/839943596400746496


----------

